# Chilean Miners Coming out soon!



## peach174 (Oct 12, 2010)

It was just announced on CNN and Fox that the miner's in Chili will start being brought up by this evening!
Yeaa! I'm going to be watching it. This is great! They are getting them out 2 months sooner than they thought.
It should be real intersting to watch them come up and then watch them interacting with each other and all of their families.


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 12, 2010)

My prayers are with them and their families but remember..it's not over yet. They still have to reinforce the tunnel and then move those people 1 x 1, I think, in a "pod" thing, through a small tunnel. There are still lots of opportunities for things to go horribly wrong, and if that tunnel becomes impassable, that's the end.


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 12, 2010)

Good grief, I'm a little ray of light, aren't I?


----------



## random3434 (Oct 12, 2010)

peach174 said:


> It was just announced on CNN and Fox that the miner's in Chili will start being brought up by this evening!
> Yeaa! I'm going to be watching it. This is great! They are getting them out 2 months sooner than they thought.
> It should be real intersting to watch them come up and then watch them interacting with each other and all of their families.



Thanks for this info! I've been at a workshop all day and I'm out of the loop. I have the local news on but haven't heard this, so glad you posted this good news!


Edit * Just saw it on our local news, good luck everyone! 

Prayers to the families!


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 12, 2010)

you will not see them much...they will be wisk away to where two members of their family will be...the miners will have special glasses on to protect their eyes....the strongest will be brought up first...by strongest the one they think could stay it if there is a problem....the pod is pretty pimped out...with 02 and a strapping system that keeps them standing if they pass out....the pod will rotate 360 degrees 10 to 12 times....maybe causing puking...they have taken ever precaution they can think of....

now its up to the fates and muses...i pray they are kind


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 12, 2010)

if all goes smoothly they can bring them up in 30 to 45 minutes per man


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 12, 2010)

special paramedics will be lowered down to them...to triage the miners and determine who is in need of coming up after the first man makes a test run


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 12, 2010)

they are getting ready to send the five rescuers are going down into the mine....round trip will take one hour...


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 12, 2010)

Actually, I think CNN has it wrong.  Its been showing up on MSNBC as 15 min down and 15 min back, and they expect to have all of them out in the next 48 hours.

MSNBC is also running live segments about the rescue. 

Even if you're nowhere near the mine, pray or think positive thoughts for all of them to be above ground safely.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 12, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> they are getting ready to send the five rescuers are going down into the mine....round trip will take one hour...



Are they going to cover the entire 36 Plus hours live?

Wow that should be boring as hell.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 12, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Actually, I think CNN has it wrong.  Its been showing up on MSNBC as 15 min down and 15 min back, and they expect to have all of them out in the next 48 hours.
> 
> MSNBC is also running live segments about the rescue.
> 
> Even if you're nowhere near the mine, pray or think positive thoughts for all of them to be above ground safely.



CNN, ABC, and FOX all say 25 mins down, 15 up. All in all about 1 hour per trip because of load and unload times at the top and bottom.

They have to be very careful because if they go to fast they could dislodge dirt or rocks in the rescue tube and then they will be fucked.


----------



## Cal (Oct 12, 2010)

My thoughts are with the miners for a safe trip to surface. Incredible what they've been through!


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 12, 2010)

Chile Mine Rescue - live streaming video powered by Livestream


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 12, 2010)

In case you want to watch it without the non-stop chattering commentary about every conceivable minutia of the event.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 12, 2010)

I know they are getting ready to bring the miners up but why are all the Chile Minors coming out?  Have they all turned gay?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 12, 2010)

First rescue just said on MSNBC to take place at 8:45 pm EST.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 12, 2010)

Big Black Dog said:


> I know they are getting ready to bring the miners up but why are all the Chile Minors coming out?  Have they all turned gay?



Oh great...........the Village Idiot just showed up.

Go drool in the corner Little Afro Pooch.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 12, 2010)

Big Black Dog said:


> I know they are getting ready to bring the miners up but why are all the Chile Minors coming out?  Have they all turned gay?



After 68 days alone in the dark in a sausage festival. It is entirely possible.


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 12, 2010)

Chile Mine Rescue - live streaming video powered by Livestream

Several close-up cameras. Good coverage.


----------



## Conspiracist (Oct 12, 2010)

peach174 said:


> It was just announced on CNN and Fox that the miner's in Chili will start being brought up by this evening!
> Yeaa! I'm going to be watching it. This is great! They are getting them out 2 months sooner than they thought.
> It should be real intersting to watch them come up and then watch them interacting with each other and all of their families.



I am pumped!  This would be a true accomplishment!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 12, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I know they are getting ready to bring the miners up but why are all the Chile Minors coming out?  Have they all turned gay?
> ...



You've got to be one dumb sonofabitch.

You DO realize they've had light, food, contact with their families via computer and all that, right?

WTF?  Are you so closeted that you think any time spent in the dark with another male around might turn you gay?

Or......to put it another way........if you went to jail for 2 months, would that make you gay?

Apparently, in your case, the answer would be yes.


----------



## KissMy (Oct 12, 2010)

Here is a better live video stream directly from the Chilean Government.

Click on the video at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Political Junky (Oct 12, 2010)

It's the exact feed that I'm watching on MSNBC.


----------



## Revere (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm going to vomit if they don't throw all the psychiatrist talking heads down that hole after they get the miners out.


----------



## Revere (Oct 12, 2010)

The first wife in line had to kiss ten Chilean guys on the way to the mineshaft.

Those latins don't know when to quit!


----------



## KissMy (Oct 12, 2010)

First Rescuer down, FIRST MINER IS OUT !!!   

Second Rescuer is going down. Capsule door is sticking out at top & could be a problem.


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 12, 2010)

Revere said:


> I'm going to vomit if they don't throw all the psychiatrist talking heads down that hole after they get the miners out.



I'm watching CNN and I'm sick of the overly dramatic british reporter.

Why are british reporters so overly dramatic?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 12, 2010)

So far so good. I pray they have continued success.


----------



## Revere (Oct 12, 2010)

The first one who can speak English really well will make the big bucks!


----------



## Oddball (Oct 12, 2010)

So far, these guys act like they just scored the winning TD at the Super Bowl.

Displays of the indomitability of the human spirit never cease to please me.


----------



## Revere (Oct 12, 2010)

Chile could use an image upgrade where rescues are concerened, since the soccer team that crashed in the mountains and started eating each other.


----------



## Flopper (Oct 12, 2010)

Those miners can thank their lucky stars that they are not in a Massey Energy Coal mine in West Virginia.


----------



## loosecannon (Oct 13, 2010)

Eagle has landed! Houston, Eagle has landed!


----------



## Oddball (Oct 13, 2010)

Flopper said:


> Those miners can thank their lucky stars that they are not in a Massey Energy Coal mine in West Virginia.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KuStsFW4EmQ[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 13, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5HVPKO9Aow[/ame]


----------



## KissMy (Oct 13, 2010)

The second miner out of the hole Mario Sepulveda was certainly in good spirits & popular. He kept the miners spirits high while they were lost & trapped. Mario Sepulveda had the crowd pumped up & by their reaction it looked as if he was more popular than the president of Chile & the USA.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 13, 2010)

They don't call him Super Mario for nothing I guess.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 13, 2010)

Streaming raw video *HERE*.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 13, 2010)

Let the crass commercialization begin!

Chilean Miners T-shirts, Shirts and Custom Chilean Miners Clothing


----------



## Oddball (Oct 13, 2010)

Man alive....y'all think there are a lot of Mexicans here?

Looks to me like that Chile place is positively overrun with them!


----------



## Flopper (Oct 13, 2010)

*It's amazing how quick the government jumped on this thing and actually pulled it off.  I think more and more when we have a disaster such as this in coal mining in the US, the first person the CEO calls is his lawyer, then his PR person, then the  comptroller, and then his insurance rep. *


----------



## Oddball (Oct 13, 2010)

One....To...Go....


----------



## Oddball (Oct 13, 2010)

CCCPNBC can't even be bothered to pre-empt Olberdork to run wall-to-wall with the story....Then again, nobody watches those nitwits anyways.

Forward my ass.


----------



## Cal (Oct 13, 2010)

Hoo boy- Chilean Miner Yonni Barrios Emerges to Tangled Love LIfe -Drama! 

Incredible they're all almost out!


----------



## KissMy (Oct 13, 2010)

Yee! Haa!    All the trapped miners are out! Now just 5 rescue workers to go.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 13, 2010)

Cool.  Last one out, don't forget to turn off the lights.........


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 13, 2010)

peach174 said:


> It was just announced on CNN and Fox that the miner's in Chili will start being brought up by this evening!
> Yeaa! I'm going to be watching it. This is great! They are getting them out 2 months sooner than they thought.
> It should be real intersting to watch them come up and then watch them interacting with each other and all of their families.



Oh! Happy Day! They are up, up and away from their potential doom. I haven't shed so many tears in years....happy tears. Bravo.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 13, 2010)

El Presidente is giving a real stemwider of a speech and presser, all without the stupid teleprompter.

Wonder if we can get a trade.


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 13, 2010)

Oddball said:


> El Presidente is giving a real stemwider of a speech and presser, all without the stupid teleprompter.
> 
> Wonder if we can get a trade.



Lol, just what I was thinking today Oddball. Also how intelligent of the president to accept help from a _free market _business in PA, U.S.A. in accepting our offer of help. They and Nasa helped design the capsule and machine that buroughed through the half mile of rock, then sent a team of men to Chili to supervise. Their president wasn't too proud or arrogant to accept an offer of help from another country when his citizen's lives and livlihoods were at stake. Think Gulf of Mexico?


----------



## KissMy (Oct 13, 2010)

The Chilean president was on the ball & his popularity has soared. Now I hear Obama is glued to the TV wondering what he did wrong with BP Gulf disaster to cause his popularity to plummet.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 13, 2010)

Last of the rescuers is in the tube coming up!


----------



## Oddball (Oct 13, 2010)

Operacion San Lorenzo Finalizada.


----------



## Sallow (Oct 13, 2010)

Just amazing.

Really amped about the outcome.

It's great when a bad situation turns out great!


----------



## Middleman (Oct 13, 2010)

I have been riveted by this human drama. Bravo to Chile and the lost miners rescued!


----------



## Kat (Oct 14, 2010)

It was awesome! I watched the first ones out last night, and the last ones tonight.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 14, 2010)

This is the best story of the year IMHO.

Glad they got all of 'em out.  Not only that, but I saw this morning that Chile is going to take care of the miners for a minimum of the next 6 months.


----------



## KissMy (Oct 14, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> This is the best story of the year IMHO.
> 
> Glad they got all of 'em out.  Not only that, but I saw this morning that Chile is going to take care of the miners for a minimum of the next 6 months.



Yet we take care of our unemployed for 99 weeks, almost 2 years.


----------



## Spoonman (Oct 14, 2010)

peach174 said:


> It was just announced on CNN and Fox that the miner's in Chili will start being brought up by this evening!
> Yeaa! I'm going to be watching it. This is great! They are getting them out 2 months sooner than they thought.
> It should be real intersting to watch them come up and then watch them interacting with each other and all of their families.



I have two questions

Did they mine any ore while they were down there for the past month? I assume they were getting paid.

and

When will they be returning back to work?


----------

